# OEM VW Oil 0w30 ?



## gizzyPm2 (Jan 23, 2018)

Would anyone know have knowledge of what the new VW Oil 0w30 is ? 

I was talking to a person at the parts counter and he had mentioned its now Mobil 1 . I guess used to be Castrol .

If this is so, would anyone know which Mobil 1 0w30 oil this might be ?

Thanks


----------



## Leirk (Oct 1, 2020)

Mobil 1 ESP 0w30


----------



## Ichabod0525 (Feb 11, 2018)

ESP is the European offering. You can check against your model / year *HERE*


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

Very good to know, thanks Ichabod0525^^^^ Might come in handy if/when I run out of my usual go-to Total oil. Local auto parts store carries it in 5Qt jugs,too!


----------

